
An easy way to protect and transfer their confidential data – Crymer - yhurynovich
http://crymer.com/
======
yhurynovich
We made a big update. Now you can decrypt files in one click, open and edit
them without decryption. Giving access to them remotely. We will be glad if
you test our work. Thank you.

